# Toshiba A40-1LR Laptop (PSA40C-0F1LR) Wireless/Snd problems

## phyte

Good evening folks, I apologize for troubling you.

I have a Toshiba Satellite A40-1LR and I have installed Gentoo. Everything is working with the exception of the Wireless NIC and sound.

The problem is that I cannot seem to find a single site that has an accurate record of the type/model of the Wireless NIC that comes with this Laptop; same goes for the sound card.

Have any of you successfully installed Gentoo on this model of Laptop? Were you able to solve the dilemma that I am currently experiencing? If so I would really appreciate some input.

The Laptop in question comes with an Intel 852GME graphics card with 64 MB's of RAM. Regarding this card, have any of you been successful in configuring a console frame buffer?

Thanks in advance,

phyte

----------

## thm

How about looking at/posting the contents of /proc/pci ?

----------

## phyte

Here we go:top

```

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Host Bridge (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  1:

    System peripheral: PCI device 8086:3584 (Intel Corp.) (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  3:

    System peripheral: PCI device 8086:3585 (Intel Corp.) (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device   2, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 2).

      IRQ 16.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdfffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd007ffff].

      I/O at 0xeff8 [0xefff].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  1:

    Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2) (rev 2).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000000 [0x27ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x1f000000 [0x1f07ffff].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  0:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 3).

      IRQ 16.

      I/O at 0xcfe0 [0xcfff].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  1:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 3).

      IRQ 19.

      I/O at 0xcf80 [0xcf9f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  7:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 3).

      IRQ 23.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcffffc00 [0xcfffffff].

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 131).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 3).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 3).

      IRQ 18.

      I/O at 0xbfa0 [0xbfaf].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x1f080000 [0x1f0803ff].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 3).

      IRQ 17.

      I/O at 0xbe00 [0xbeff].

      I/O at 0xbdc0 [0xbdff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfdffe00 [0xcfdfffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfdffd00 [0xcfdffdff].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  6:

    Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 3).

      IRQ 17.

      I/O at 0xba00 [0xbaff].

      I/O at 0xb980 [0xb9ff].

  Bus  1, device   5, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: PCI device 168c:0013 (rev 1).

      IRQ 22.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=28.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfef0000 [0xcfefffff].

  Bus  1, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 131).

      IRQ 20.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfeef000 [0xcfeeffff].

      I/O at 0xcf40 [0xcf7f].

  Bus  1, device  11, function  0:

    CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 51).

      IRQ 18.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x1f081000 [0x1f081fff].

```

----------

## thm

Your audio chip (intel82801, which is actually a chipset containing a number of peripherals) seems to be a common one. The kernel module i810_audio should be able to drive it. Try

```
lsmod
```

(as root) to find out whether this module is loaded. If it isn't, you should check the kernel configuration.

I have recently experienced a number of strange sound-problems with my toshiba notebook. The problems appeared to be related to both the kernel and kde. To cut it short, I would at this point recommend upgrading to kernel 2.6.5 (or higher ?) and kde 3.2 and remove all user-specific .kde3.2 directories

The PCI vendor:device code of your wlan nic resolves to an Atheros Communications AR5212 802.11abg NIC (see also http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/?s=1:i=168c0013)

But there doesn't seem to be a driver available at this time:

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11ag.html#AtherosGPL

----------

## phyte

What about MadWiFi?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

Do you think that this driver would work?

Can this card be configured to operate wth Kismet?

----------

## thm

 *phyte wrote:*   

> What about MadWiFi?
> 
> Do you think that this driver would work?
> 
> Can this card be configured to operate wth Kismet?

 

Sorry, neither am I  a prophet nor do I know anything about kismet (at least not the kismet I assume you are referring to .  :Wink:  )

----------

